# TOP 10 RDTA of 2019



## SparkySA (28/9/19)

List your winners this year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DougP (28/9/19)

Pyro V2

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (28/9/19)

Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (28/9/19)

Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA for me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA for me.



Out of interest, can these still be purchased anywhere @Room Fogger and @Adephi ? 
I've been meaning to try this for a while

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MRHarris1 (28/9/19)

@Silver 

https://www.vikingsvape.co.za/products/vapefly-galaxies-mtl-rdta-2ml

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (28/9/19)

Haku Riviera

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/19)

vicTor said:


> Haku Riviera



Now how did I forget about this one. +1 on the Haku Riviera from my side with the Vapefly. I’m blaming it on trimming my brain, I mean beard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (29/9/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Now how did I forget about this one. +1 on the Haku Riviera from my side with the Vapefly. I’m blaming it on trimming my brain, I mean beard.



no worries, I got mine based on your recommendations, thank you Sir !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (29/9/19)

Ok. Fomo triggered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/19)

Ah forgot about the Galaxies must dust it off

Reactions: Like 1


----------

